# Which clipper is best?



## llf060787

I've been shopping around for clippers for my fluffs. I've recently started doing my own grooming and borrowed a clipper from a friend. It did the job, but now its time to buy my own.  These are the two I'm looking at. I'm definately looking for cordless. Bitsy has a nice straight coat but Bianca is half poodle so her coat is on the curly side. I don't want to spend a lot of money on it. I'm just looking for something that will get the job done and will last a while.

Has anyone on this site used either of these clippers? Any pros or con's. Any advice would be appreciated.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Sale/Top-Te.../1245/53179.uts

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Pro-Series-...t-Dogs/11035700


----------



## LJSquishy

Out of the two, I would say the 2nd link is the better choice -- but I doubt they will last long. JMM will be able to give you some great advice about clippers...she helped me choose a great pair. I originally wanted to go cordless, too, but when I looked at the cordless options I realized I was paying a lot more for that option and corded clippers will last longer and sometimes perform better. These are what I ended up with and I LOVE them: Andis UltraEdge 2-Speed Clippers

I realize mine are more than double the price of the two you mentioned, but I just wanted to throw that out there. I bought the 2nd ones you listed for my parents who have an old Cocker Spaniel that they try and shave down twice a year -- it barely gets the job done. It's just not powerful enough, really. I don't expect those clippers to last more than a year or two tops. If they were used more like once per month (even for a Maltese), they would probably be dead by now. In my opinion it is worth it to really invest in nice clippers even if it means you have to save a few extra months to get them. Just think about it: If you pay $30 per month to have EACH of your babies groomed, after only 2 months the nicer clippers have already paid for themselves.


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Feb 4 2010, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881549


> Out of the two, I would say the 2nd link is the better choice -- but I doubt they will last long. JMM will be able to give you some great advice about clippers...she helped me choose a great pair. I originally wanted to go cordless, too, but when I looked at the cordless options I realized I was paying a lot more for that option and corded clippers will last longer and sometimes perform better. These are what I ended up with and I LOVE them: Andis UltraEdge 2-Speed Clippers
> 
> I realize mine are more than double the price of the two you mentioned, but I just wanted to throw that out there. I bought the 2nd ones you listed for my parents who have an old Cocker Spaniel that they try and shave down twice a year -- it barely gets the job done. It's just not powerful enough, really. I don't expect those clippers to last more than a year or two tops. If they were used more like once per month (even for a Maltese), they would probably be dead by now. In my opinion it is worth it to really invest in nice clippers even if it means you have to save a few extra months to get them. Just think about it: If you pay $30 per month to have EACH of your babies groomed, after only 2 months the nicer clippers have already paid for themselves.[/B]



Which (if any) extra blades did you get ? I think there is a finishing blade, are their any must have sizes than just the one that comes with it ?
Thanks, this is good info.


----------



## jmm

The two you posted are really cheapo clippers...I wouldn't bother with them. 
If you must go cordless, this is the only one I'd recommend is the Wahl Moser Arco. It has an adjustable blade so you are limited by that. You also have to purchase their blade to replace it. I've never seen them for under $100.
I like the idea of cordless clippers, but the reality is corded clippers are much more sturdy and you will never run into battery problems (yes, you will need to replace the battery at some point). I have a pair of Andis corded clippers that are about 10 years old and in perfect condition. I use them all of the time. I've had some corded clippers and run into the battery/charging problems. Just not worth it.


----------



## EmmasMommy

I have an Andis ACG that can't be beat but its pricey. ( I do horse clipping with it so it has to be heavy duty. ) I also had to buy the guards separately. make sure you buy Cool lube and oil too.

They make a "pet" clipper with good prices
I'll bet its fine for what you want
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=...IwBA#ps-sellers

Also I have a Pocket pro battery operated tiny one for paw pads any tight spots( under pits/arm pits- I mean leg pits, near anus ,etc.)

It was less than $20 at a PetCo or PetsMart


----------



## MaryH

I have friends who each have had their clippers for more than 10 years and I got to try them all before deciding what to buy. One has the Oster A2, one has the Andis ACG, and one has the Laube Mini Micro. I went with the Laube just because it felt better in my hand. I think all 3 do a fine job and, if cleaned and oil regularly, they should last for years.

MaryH


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 4 2010, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881551


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Feb 4 2010, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881549





> Out of the two, I would say the 2nd link is the better choice -- but I doubt they will last long. JMM will be able to give you some great advice about clippers...she helped me choose a great pair. I originally wanted to go cordless, too, but when I looked at the cordless options I realized I was paying a lot more for that option and corded clippers will last longer and sometimes perform better. These are what I ended up with and I LOVE them: Andis UltraEdge 2-Speed Clippers
> 
> I realize mine are more than double the price of the two you mentioned, but I just wanted to throw that out there. I bought the 2nd ones you listed for my parents who have an old Cocker Spaniel that they try and shave down twice a year -- it barely gets the job done. It's just not powerful enough, really. I don't expect those clippers to last more than a year or two tops. If they were used more like once per month (even for a Maltese), they would probably be dead by now. In my opinion it is worth it to really invest in nice clippers even if it means you have to save a few extra months to get them. Just think about it: If you pay $30 per month to have EACH of your babies groomed, after only 2 months the nicer clippers have already paid for themselves.[/B]



Which (if any) extra blades did you get ? I think there is a finishing blade, are their any must have sizes than just the one that comes with it ?
Thanks, this is good info.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My clippers came with a #10 blade which I use for the corners of the eyes and around London's tummy (she tends to mat there), and I purchased a #4FC blade to clip their bodies which leaves it 3/8" long. Both London & Preston are in the lamb style cut. My #4FC is the Andis CeramicEdge blade which was a few dollars more but is supposed to be better and I love it! To broaden my collection I would like to have a #30 blade and then get the snap-on combs in case I ever want to modify their haircuts. The clippers I have can take some different brands of blades, but I know Andis blades are high quality so I went with the same brand.


----------



## MaryH

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 4 2010, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881551


> Which (if any) extra blades did you get ? I think there is a finishing blade, are their any must have sizes than just the one that comes with it ?
> Thanks, this is good info.[/B]


Most clippers come with a #10 blade. I also have a #7F and a #4F. If I use the #10 at all it's on the bellies. I use the #4F on Andy and Grace, scissor their heads, legs, ears and moustaches. Their tails are left long. I use the #7F on Timmy's body, scissor the ears and moustache, scissor trim the feet, and leave the legs, tail and head hair long. The rest are in coat or growing coat. If I were to buy another blade it would be either a #30 or #40 to use with a snap on comb for a long cut in the winter.

MaryH


----------



## Maglily

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 4 2010, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881746


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 4 2010, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881551





> Which (if any) extra blades did you get ? I think there is a finishing blade, are their any must have sizes than just the one that comes with it ?
> Thanks, this is good info.[/B]


Most clippers come with a #10 blade. I also have a #7F and a #4F. If I use the #10 at all it's on the bellies. I use the #4F on Andy and Grace, scissor their heads, legs, ears and moustaches. Their tails are left long. I use the #7F on Timmy's body, scissor the ears and moustache, scissor trim the feet, and leave the legs, tail and head hair long. The rest are in coat or growing coat. If I were to buy another blade it would be either a #30 or #40 to use with a snap on comb for a long cut in the winter.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Mary.


----------



## MaryH

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 4 2010, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881761


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 4 2010, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881746





> QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 4 2010, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881551





> Which (if any) extra blades did you get ? I think there is a finishing blade, are their any must have sizes than just the one that comes with it ?
> Thanks, this is good info.[/B]


Most clippers come with a #10 blade. I also have a #7F and a #4F. If I use the #10 at all it's on the bellies. I use the #4F on Andy and Grace, scissor their heads, legs, ears and moustaches. Their tails are left long. I use the #7F on Timmy's body, scissor the ears and moustache, scissor trim the feet, and leave the legs, tail and head hair long. The rest are in coat or growing coat. If I were to buy another blade it would be either a #30 or #40 to use with a snap on comb for a long cut in the winter.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Mary.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I should probably have added that the higher the blade number, the shorter the cut. A #40 blade is generally used by vets for surgical prep, and the "F" at the end of a blade number means "finishing" where the cut is blended better. Another trick if you want to invest in only one blade, cutting against the grain gives a shorter cut by half of what you would get cutting with the grain. So if you have a blade that gives a 1/2" cut going with the grain, say on the body, but want a shorter cut on the belly, when clipping the belly go against the grain and you will get a 1/4" cut. Here's a link to a good reference guide for the different blades:

http://www.petedge.com/library/library.jsp...clipperbladeuse

MaryH


----------



## lilc5

On the Andis what blade would give a good puppy cut? I groomed my Gabby with good scissors and got down very tight like a puppy cut. But I have noticed many people here recommend the Andis and I definitely will like to purchase them. Takes too long with scissors. I am a long time PetEdge buyer so I know they sell good stuff. 

Carolina


----------



## jmm

QUOTE (lilc5 @ Feb 10 2010, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884129


> On the Andis what blade would give a good puppy cut? I groomed my Gabby with good scissors and got down very tight like a puppy cut. But I have noticed many people here recommend the Andis and I definitely will like to purchase them. Takes too long with scissors. I am a long time PetEdge buyer so I know they sell good stuff.
> 
> Carolina[/B]


You'd need to be more specific on the length of the hair you want.


----------



## lilc5

I did this with grooming sheers I use on my shih tzu. Not sure if its a good picture but it is pretty short.


----------



## jmm

A 3F would give you 1/2 in long. A 4F is 3/8 in.


----------



## lilc5

JMM, thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it. Which Andis clippers do you recommend?


----------



## maltlovereileen

QUOTE (lilc5 @ Feb 14 2010, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885781


> JMM, thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it. Which Andis clippers do you recommend?[/B]


Thank you for this thread!!!! I've bought two pairs of clippers now from Petsmart...first was just OK. Most recent truly SUX. Not totally cheap priced either. Rather pay a little more and get good quality...just so confusing when you start looking online.


----------



## lilc5

What is the difference between the Finishing blade (F) and one that is an FC? I am looking at the Andis 4FC blade.


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (lilc5 @ Feb 14 2010, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885814


> What is the difference between the Finishing blade (F) and one that is an FC? I am looking at the Andis 4FC blade.[/B]


F and FC mean the same thing, they both give a finishing cut.


----------



## MaryH

QUOTE (lilc5 @ Feb 14 2010, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885814


> What is the difference between the Finishing blade (F) and one that is an FC? I am looking at the Andis 4FC blade.[/B]



Both are finishing blades, however, the ones I've seen marked FC are ceramic blades rather than all metal. I believe the ceramic blades do not heat up as much or as quickly. I did buy one, second time I used it the ceramic piece cracked and broke in two. I am guessing it was a defective blade as others I know have used ceramic blades without the same happening.

MaryH


----------



## almitra

Inasmuch as I only shave belly hair, I do not use my Andis clippers for much (Pepper's in full coat). I did shell out the $$ for a high quality clipper with blades and wahl mustache trimmer (for pads), though---I plan on always doing all my own grooming. Let us know how things work out for you and post pictures later on when you feel professional and all.


----------



## lilc5

So I just got my Andis in the mail a few days ago. I tried it tonight with the 10 blade that it came with. It cuts very short. Almost to skin. I also bought the 4FC. So does this mean the 4 will cut even shorter or did I misunderstand?


----------



## jmm

The higher the blade number, the shorter the cut. The lower the number, the longer the cut.


----------



## maltlovereileen

QUOTE (lilc5 @ Feb 19 2010, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887577


> So I just got my Andis in the mail a few days ago. I tried it tonight with the 10 blade that it came with. It cuts very short. Almost to skin. I also bought the 4FC. So does this mean the 4 will cut even shorter or did I misunderstand?[/B]


I've done that before...ended up with a little pink maltese for awhile til it grew out  :smheat:


----------



## lilc5

Good thing I only tried it on the butt area where I like it nice and clean.


----------



## maltlovereileen

QUOTE (lilc5 @ Feb 19 2010, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887836


> Good thing I only tried it on the butt area where I like it nice and clean.[/B]


You're lucky!!! I, of course, started with a nice swath down the center of the back...so had to stick with it or would've looked like a reverse mohawk


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (lilc5 @ Feb 18 2010, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887577


> So I just got my Andis in the mail a few days ago. I tried it tonight with the 10 blade that it came with. It cuts very short. Almost to skin. I also bought the 4FC. So does this mean the 4 will cut even shorter or did I misunderstand?[/B]


The 4FC is going to leave a longer length, it will probably be "perfect" for you. I use the 4FC on London & Preston's bodies (and leave the legs long). I love the length it gives. I can post pictures of the length if you want, or you can just try it out yourself! lol


----------



## jadey

I got the Andis 22405 UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Animal Clipper. Theres a 10mm blade that comes with it. And I purchased a 3 3/4 blade. So I noticed when I attach the 3 blade it doesnt work, does this mean I have to unscrew the little attachment and screw in the other attachment that comes with the clipper in order for the 3 to work? help?


----------



## dwerten

jmm said:


> The higher the blade number, the shorter the cut. The lower the number, the longer the cut.


jmm isn't the 10 and 7 used more for belly short cut and sanitary areas? 

Dex had a 7 one time and it was really short


----------



## dwerten

jadey said:


> I got the Andis 22405 UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Animal Clipper. Theres a 10mm blade that comes with it. And I purchased a 3 3/4 blade. So I noticed when I attach the 3 blade it doesnt work, does this mean I have to unscrew the little attachment and screw in the other attachment that comes with the clipper in order for the 3 to work? help?


i think you clip it over the blade as i see my groomer clipping and unclipping blades but never screwing and unscrewing.


----------



## jadey

dwerten said:


> i think you clip it over the blade as i see my groomer clipping and unclipping blades but never screwing and unscrewing.


thats what i thought but when i cliped the 3 into the clipper the blades dont work. or maybe im clipping it wrong. thanks  i will try it when i get off from work


----------



## jmm

I assume you mean replacing the blade, not putting on a snap on comb. 

When you remove the blade, you see the silver hinge it was on. Slide the new blade on, push the blade into the clipper to close the hinge. Note the blade it not totally on yet. Turn on the clipper and gently push the blade. It will snap in and the blade should be working.


----------



## jadey

jmm said:


> I assume you mean replacing the blade, not putting on a snap on comb.
> 
> When you remove the blade, you see the silver hinge it was on. Slide the new blade on, push the blade into the clipper to close the hinge. Note the blade it not totally on yet. Turn on the clipper and gently push the blade. It will snap in and the blade should be working.


got it :thumbsup: thanks again!!!


----------

